# 250k dual log pot



## lefilsdejack (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello,
I am in search for a 250k dual log, pcb angled pot.
It is for the build of Colbat drive pedal (blues driver inspired).
I took a look on a lot of stores, but did'nt find it.
Any idea?
Thanks.
Have a good day


----------



## caspercody (Mar 10, 2019)

Like this one?









						250K OHM Linear Dual Taper Potentiometer PCB Mount Round Shaft Dia: 6mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## lefilsdejack (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes, but in logarithmic. I only find linear at this value


----------



## Robert (Mar 10, 2019)

I think most folks are using the solder lug version and wiring that one.   

Not really "ideal", but it's available.      I'd be curious to know how linear responds...


----------



## temol (Mar 10, 2019)

BanzaiMusic has 250k log, but with solder lugs

T.


----------



## lefilsdejack (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes, I saw those one. Thank you. 
There are a lot of value dual gang on banzai
But I am looking for angled pcb versions. 
If I don't find pcb angles solder version, I will take those. 
.


----------



## lefilsdejack (Mar 10, 2019)

I was thinking of trying linear one, but looking at the schematic, I suppose it would respond with a weird curve. Maybe I will make a try. Thanks for your answers.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 11, 2019)

If you want to stay with Right Angle PCB mount,  you could use the  readily available A500K Dual Gang & Solder 510k resistors on Lugs 1&3, It would be a better choice than Linear taper. I've seen Alpha 500k pots vary from 520k to 465k so the 510k resistor will still be well in the accepted range.
It will give you the 250k range you require with a slight shift in the curve but smoother than Linear.


----------



## Caedarn (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m also planning a cobalt build and was wondering about this pot.  I came across this page on diystompboxes that looks pretty useful:  https://www.diystompboxes.com/analogalchemy/emh/emh.html. It has some info related to approximating potentiometer values.


----------



## lefilsdejack (May 5, 2019)

I finally bought correct value on banzai music webstore, but non pcb version.


----------



## mcluff (Dec 29, 2021)

Like a doofus, I ordered the wrong dual-ganged pot from Tayda. 500K instead of 250K. What'll this do if I install it instead? Cut my gain output?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2021)

It will give you a few dB more gain.  Should work fine.


----------

